# Anyone know what these tandems are?



## morningglory (4 Jul 2017)

Hi,

My uncle was clearing out his shed so I've now got two old tandems in my collection. Anyone know what they are? I can't see any headtube badges or serial numbers but they have got some branded components.


First bike:
Raleigh stainless 40 spoke rims
Sturmey Archer drum brakes
Shimano Tourney GS rear and Thunderbird front derailleurs (70s?)


The other is really ancient:
Huge drum brakes
Also Resilion rim cantilever brakes
3 speed Cyclo gears (twin cable)
Brooks saddles

Both look like steel lugged frames rather than bolted tubes.

Apologies for rubbish pics (not that I think they work until I've posted some more). Any pointers at all much appreciated!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2017)

Not a clue who they were made by

What are your plans for them ?


----------



## morningglory (7 Jul 2017)

Still not sure about the later one, but reading around, the earlier is probably a Sun or another similar brand bought by Raleigh later on.

I'm no tandemist so I'm going to sell. For the later one, I'm going to get it sprayed black and properly running. As for the earlier one, I'm going to do more research then do a light restoration but build it all up.

Just found another three Cyclo derailleurs and yet another dull set of Resilion brakes in my box of rusty goodies (oooh eerr) as well!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2017)

What's the patent number on the brakes pictured?


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2017)

1961, for the derailleur. At a guess
*Cyclo Benelux Mark 7 Gear*

*http://www.disraeligears.co.uk/Site/Cyclo_Benelux_Mark_7_Gear.html*


----------



## classic33 (12 Jul 2017)

There'll be a number on the frame side of this.




I've parts from dating from 38 to 79. Any idea which goes with which?

The frame showing with the forks on the step may be a pre-war BSA, not a post-war Sun tandem frame.


----------



## morningglory (12 Jul 2017)

Both frames do look really old, but one seemed to have more 60s/70s parts on it. Also found loads of other interesting bits. I just need to find what matches what frame!

Frame in top photo has no gear hanger and pump mounts on rear down tube. Does look BSA possibly. Serial 372804.

Frame in lower photo has front pump mount and chainstay gear hanger for very early derailleurs. Serial 861 76771.

Other bits:
3 lots of Resilion calipers patents 276163 & 328964 (doesn't seem to match either bike)
3 x Cyclo Standard 3 speed derailleurs
Cyclo Benelux 7 derailleur
One lot of cranks/chainrings for both chains being on right side of bike (look BSA). One lot where rear chain on right, front chain on left.
One Miller dynamo lamp!

Any ideas about what might fit where appreciated. So far I've derusted everything and started stripping the frames for spraying.


----------



## classic33 (13 Jul 2017)

First rear derailleur posted has the axle mount missing. 

For the BSA, see:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-asked-to-have-a-look.218084/


----------



## User42423 (14 Jul 2017)

morningglory said:


> Both frames do look really old, but one seemed to have more 60s/70s parts on it. Also found loads of other interesting bits. I just need to find what matches what frame!
> 
> Frame in top photo has no gear hanger and pump mounts on rear down tube. Does look BSA possibly. Serial 372804.
> 
> ...




The white tandem frame is the earlier example. I would guess at between 1931 to 1945. The resilion brakes appear to be 'cantilever' NOT cantilettes!!, so possibly post 1940. There are no head badge holes drilled in the headtube,........so unlikely to be Sun or Raleigh. 

Trying to identify early tandems without their original markings, is like trying to identify trade cycles..........almost impossible.


----------



## User42423 (14 Jul 2017)

morningglory said:


> Hi,
> 
> My uncle was clearing out his shed so I've now got two old tandems in my collection. Anyone know what they are? I can't see any headtube badges or serial numbers but they have got some branded components.
> 
> ...





Do the drum brakes have any markings on them?. poss...... Sturmey Archer, Blumfield, British Hub Co etc.


----------



## morningglory (15 Jul 2017)

Ah right, thanks for having a look.

Both frames were given to me painted white, and the white looks like the original finishes, but I can't find any pics of tandems of this era painted white at all.

The rustier one (first frame pic) does look Royal Enfield, similar to the link posted above https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/ive-been-asked-to-have-a-look.218084/ although it came to me with the 60s/70s components (Shimano gears and Sturmey Archer hub brakes). However, that Royal Enfield looks extremely similar to other BSA tandems I can see online. 

The second frame in the later pic has the hanger for the Cyclo derailleur and came with the 15cm diameter hub brakes (can't find a brand or serial number or anything on the hubs). This looks like a Sunbeam Royal from the late 30s, but the serial number would put it at about 1905 which doesn't seem right.

Saying this, there appear to be loads of other potential manufacturers so I'll probably never know!
http://www.classiclightweights.co.uk/frame-numbering.html
http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/frame-number-bicycle-dating-guide/


----------

